

Can your microbiome shift in only a week, after a dietary change? - accarmichael
http://www.ubiomeblog.com/one-week-change-in-my-microbiome/

======
dalke
No error range is reported so it's very hard to tell if those differences in
one week are meaningful, much less accurate to 3+ significant digits.

To start with, what's the variation in microbiome from 10 samples taken
throughout the same day, or even the same hour? If the variation after a week
is in the same range as the variation after 5 minutes, then it isn't really
significant, is it?

